# Yates



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Fished yates today and managed to hook into a nice little steelie about 4 pounds. Spit the hook about 15 feet from me. Got my hopes up. Nothing else the rest of the day. Fished from about 830-3. Took a waxie on a jig about 3' under my float. Didnt see any other fish. Water is just a little stained but descent visability. Talked to several others and only one said he had one on that he lost on a egg fly fishing. Good luck all


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks for the report. I've been meaning to get down there the past couple of months but htis ice fishign stuff has gotten in the way


----------



## len (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi all thanks for report i will try on sat.
Len


----------



## len (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi all fished yates today I had a couple good hits but no takers. I fished from 8 till about 11, I tried over at river bend same thing a few hits no takers, I talked to a person handing out servay sheets he said a nice male was taken during the week, water temp is around 38deg. still a little cold yet.
Good Luck To All
Len


----------



## Salmonous Maximus (Jan 28, 2004)

I have fished Yates and the surrounding areas before, but never with much luck. I'm thinking about heading down there in a week or two. I was just wondering what the "peak" time is for the spring run of steel, and what you would call an average day during the peak run....( 1 fish, limits, or just gettin a few hits here and there?) Thanks


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

If you like the feel of Tippy, go to Yates. It was packed with people today.

KW


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

yeah, Yates is just like tippy, minus THE FISH!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Not that you have a great advantage by doing this,but here's a little trick I've learned by fishing there..just like ice fishing on St.Clare, skip work and fish during the week.
Nobody is there,most of us are at work and the guys whose heads are turning 360 degrees to see if you are catching anything will give you a chuckle even if you don't catch any fish.
:evil:


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

There are some areas that almost make you forget that you are fishing the Clinton. I have floated the upper section by Yates and it was a huge mistake. I made it to a few areas that would be a little walk on foot, but mostly had to dodge the fallen trees and step over the used auto parts. I think I tore my boat up more on that float than I ever did up north. Thank God it is a DryFly. It is a shame that it isn't nicer, especially since it is so accessible for so many. That maybe part of the problem.

I think the line that "if you find the people, you will find the fish" doesn't quite work on the Clinton. It still gives ya a little fix until you can get on some better water. 

KW


----------



## Salmonous Maximus (Jan 28, 2004)

So I take it the answer to my earlier question is .....if you catch *one* you are lucky, even during the best times.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Salmonous Maximus said:


> So I take it the answer to my earlier question is .....if you catch *one* you are lucky, even during the best times.


Yes....it's possible to have a good day,but I've found as a rule if you get _one_ you _had_ a good day


----------



## SRT (Aug 19, 2004)

is it safe to eat anything out of there? all ive ever heard is that its a real pit in that river


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

You'll get different opinions than mine,but I'd eat them as they don't live there most of the time.Just visiting


----------



## SRT (Aug 19, 2004)

good point


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

I still can't get over the eating part. If you have ever walked a good long section of the river and can still eat one, god bless you. I just can't get over the used auto parts and wanting eat something that lives there. But, I still see people downriver (Ecorse) area who I am sure eat the fish. I wish they would take a trip with me and check out Zug Island, which is in the area, and look at the water color. I am not sure they have a name for that color.

Just put the fish back. If you need to eat em, go buy em, it's alot cheaper.

KW


----------



## Northwood (Mar 3, 2005)

I would not eat a steelhead out of the clinton for two reasons.

1. The # of fish that run that river is well below the #'s of fish that are in the better steelhead rivers across the state so my feeling is its best to send them all back in order to ensure optimal angling success.

2. I've walked a lot of shoreline and have caught a lot of steelhead. They all look like very healthy fish........but like others have said it is the Clinton. The river has come a long way in terms of how clean it is......but theres still alot of room for improvement. Just take a walk in the spring!!! Does anyone know what that smell is???


----------



## FliesOnly (Sep 24, 2004)

When the Clinton River is running high there is a substantial risk of Sewage Contamination, so my answer would be to release all fish caught. It might even have an effect of the number of fish returning too!


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

was there last weekend. few people, no action. nothing for me either. plan to be there Monday as i have the day off . i'll probably try spawn bags and end up having tried everything in my possession to get a bite:lol: ill post pics if i have any luck.


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

There is no chance for reproduction in that river, but the clinton (I like fishing her) is polluted (storms water overflow with all the chemicals from the streets, occasional sewage, and the decaying car parts). Maybe i'd keep a salmon there if I caught one (use to before 4 years ago), but steelhead unlike salmon do continue feeding while they're in the river and alot of those fish in their now have bben there all winter. The secret to the Clinton is taking a walk, don't bother fishing around the dam, too many fisherman. I just take a hike to a nice hole and fish small things. I'm not a fly fisherman but small nymphs have worked well for me behind and egg. better than spawn bags.


----------

